# Adobe set to aquire Macromedia



## Andrew Green (Apr 18, 2005)

*Adobe and Macromedia*
​  					 Adobe Systems Incorporated (Nasdaq: ADBE) has announced a definitive agreement to acquire Macromedia (Nasdaq: MACR) in an all-stock transaction valued at approximately $3.4 billion. Under the terms of the agreement, which has been approved by both boards of directors, Macromedia stockholders will receive, at a fixed exchange ratio, 0.69 shares of Adobe common stock for every share of Macromedia common stock in a tax-free exchange. Based on Adobes and Macromedias closing prices on Friday April 15, 2005, this represents a price of $41.86 per share of Macromedia common stock.


http://www.adobe.com/aboutadobe/invrelations/adobeandmacromedia.html


----------



## OUMoose (Apr 18, 2005)

Interesting.  Seems Adobe is positioning themselves to be the "Microsoft" of the Graphics and Presentation world.  Of course, with Macromedia under Adobe, who is really left?

Figures though, as I was just getting a handle on Photoshop...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 18, 2005)

My question is, since there is such an overlap between the 2, what will be dropped?

Adobe has GoLive
Macromedia has Dreamweaver.

Adobe has Photoshop
Macromedia has Fireworks

Etc.

Of course, better integration between DW and PS would be good for me since those are my tools, but....


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 18, 2005)

OUMoose said:
			
		

> Interesting. Seems Adobe is positioning themselves to be the "Microsoft" of the Graphics and Presentation world. Of course, with Macromedia under Adobe, who is really left?


 And in next years news, Microsoft aquires Abobe....


----------



## OUMoose (Apr 18, 2005)

Kaith Rustaz said:
			
		

> My question is, since there is such an overlap between the 2, what will be dropped?
> 
> Adobe has GoLive
> Macromedia has Dreamweaver.
> ...


I'd be willing to bet nothing is "dropped", in favor of integration and repackaging/renaming.  Dreamweaver Live perhaps?  Photoworks?


----------



## arnisador (Apr 18, 2005)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> And in next years news, Microsoft aquires Abobe....



I was thinking "some consolidation is good" until I read this!


----------



## OUMoose (Apr 18, 2005)

As a side note, does anyone know of a Open Source Flash editor?  I already have the G.I.M.P. for a photoshop replacement.


----------



## Andrew Green (Apr 18, 2005)

Flash isn't "free", so if one exists it is not going to be distributed through the main sources...

 Linux distro's can't even include the ability to run flah out of the box for this reason.

 Besides, apart from the odd funny animation the only real use for flash seems to be annoying people with advertising....


----------



## OUMoose (Apr 18, 2005)

True, but here's to hopin.


----------



## MisterMike (Apr 19, 2005)

Does Dreamweaver have a plain HTML editor, or is it WYSIWYG? I have been using homesite since it was Allaire's, then Macromedia scooped them up, and now that Adobe is here, I think homesite will go bye-bye.

I just can't stand when apps like Frontpage or Dreamweaver add in extra junk tags just for switching over to the WYSIWYG view. Hope that's not still the case. I've been thinking of getting Flash, which is usually bundled with Dreamweaver. Maybe I'll try the demo if nobody knows...


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 19, 2005)

I spend half my time in DW's HTML editor.  You can also set it up to act like Homesite (I think).


----------



## MisterMike (Apr 19, 2005)

I think I remember hearing that somewhere. That's cool if it does. I don't usually use any of the built in FTP stuff in Homesite so it's mainly the editor functions I'm concerned about using. Homesite also has a nice Extended Search and Replace feature and HTML  validation (I'm sure DW has that). Yea, maybe it's time to go download the demo.  Thx.


----------



## Semaj (Apr 19, 2005)

We were talking about this one in the office yesterday.

 We figured they would integrate the products such that Photoshop would work a lot better with Dreamweaver/Flash, and all the interfaces (Especially flashes) would get noticably better.

 I dont know if they would keep all the products.  I think It's general consensus Golive isnt as good as Dreamweaver and Fireworks isnt as good as  Photoshop.   So unless they want to keep those products going for some unknown reaosn to me, I could very well see them keeping the more popular product and instituting some of the features of the lessser one and dropping that off the menu.


----------



## AnimEdge (Apr 19, 2005)

guess i need to backup all my macromedia files incase something happens , i like adobe so who knows might turn out well


----------

